

Ask HN: Why is there no hosted cross domain request access provider? - wh-uws

I would gladly pay a monthly fee for this service.
======
manidoraisamy
I wanted this as well. But, the business model might be hard to sustain. Most
of us might use it for prototyping and then move to server-side for
production. Or, the original API provider might support CORS sooner or later.

------
karterk
I don't follow you - can you elaborate?

~~~
wh-uws
Basically a service that makes it so you dont have to setup your own reverse
proxy to make requests to apis that dont have cors enabled

------
holloway
crossorigin.me

~~~
wh-uws
Sadly doesnt support the PUT or DELETE http verbs so I'll have to setup my own
proxy :/

